# Official Tour de France - Stage 4 Montpellier → Montpellier TTT (39km)



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I wasn't quite sure how to do this one, but it will basically be a freebie for points. 1st place will still get 20, 2nd for 18, etc. It's basically guaranteed to give you a lot of points if you just participate.










Pick the TEAM that will win the TTT.

I will also give 2 bonus points if you guess correctly who on Astana will cross the finish line first, regardless of what place the team comes in, or if you even choose the team to win the TTT at all. Typically, the team leader will cross the finish line first. But, since leadership is questionable in Astana, who will take it? Will Contador? Will Lance? Will they put a certain domestique across the line first to prevent media hounding?

Good luck!

EDIT: here are the current scores. PM me if you see an error.
https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=r5wtgeYsBBLYXkZ9g0lioAg&hl=en


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

My pick:

Astana for the TTT.

Contador first across the line on Astana.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Astana first, Garmin second, Columbia third, Saxo Bank fourth. Leipheimer crosses first.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Astana

Lance first.


----------



## bubbha70 (Aug 8, 2004)

My Pick: Columbia-HTC, Kloden to cross first.

They're doing so well, with no team drama. I think they'll be more focused and try to put Tony Martin in Yellow.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Astana

Contador

They're on a roll.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

bubbha70 said:


> My Pick: Columbia-HTC, Cavendish to cross first.
> 
> They're doing so well, with no team drama. I think they'll be more focused and try to put Tony Martin in Yellow.


You can keep your team pick of Columbia, but I'm only doing the bonus points for Astana. Who on Astana will cross first?


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Garmin for the TTT. Kloden for the line.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*Astana*

Astana for the TTT.

Contador first across the line on Astana


----------



## bubbha70 (Aug 8, 2004)

iliveonnitro said:


> You can keep your team pick of Columbia, but I'm only doing the bonus points for Astana. Who on Astana will cross first?



Gotcha... Thanks for the clarification.
My pick: Kloden to cross first.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

no permissions on the spreadsheet, cant open


----------



## RipTide (May 4, 2007)

astana, lance


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

Katusha for the team win, Rast to cross first.


----------



## DarkSaturn (May 11, 2007)

Astana for the TTT

Contador crossing first.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Astana - Lance first

Columbia second
Saxo Bank third


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Astana - Levi


----------



## Andrew1 (May 27, 2009)

Garmin for the win.

Andreas Kloden across first. 

My dark horse pick didn't do so hot today, we'll see about tomorrow.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Columbia will take the win.

Levi is pushed ahead for astana .


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Muravyev rides away solo FTW!


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Astana wins, Contador first


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

Astana, lance


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

can't access the spreadsheet,


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Astana.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

moonmoth said:


> Astana.


Whoops, forgot the rider to cross the line.

Astana with Levi Leipheimer.


----------



## frenchyxc (Jul 30, 2008)

astana aaaaaand...wellp, i guess i'll have to go with lance.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

im goin vanilla again:

*Astana*

but i think they will keep everyone guessing and send *Levi L* over the line first.

(watch. it will be garmin and contador)


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Astana, Armstrong.


----------



## Jokull (Aug 13, 2007)

Playing safe: Astana, Contador.
(But fingers crossed for Garmin)


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I'd like to see Garmin get it done, but I have to go with Columbia (despite all their work today).

Popo to cross first from Astana guys.


----------



## yancy0303 (Feb 13, 2008)

Astana, Kloden across the line first.


----------



## BroughAJ (Jul 19, 2008)

*Garmin* to win TTT and *Contador* to cross first for Astana.


----------



## jitters (Jul 8, 2007)

Astana, Contador, I think he has the biggest acceleration of the 4 CG contenders.


----------



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

*pick*

Astana.......with lance back in yellow


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

Astana FTW in the TTT. Contador across the line first.


----------



## somdoosh (Jul 21, 2008)

*Columbia* to win, *Murayev* to cross first as a sop to the team sponsors to prove prove that yes, they do care about showcasing Kazakh talent.

Armstrong won't be happy about it, especially if he's told someone more "neutral" (Popovych, Klöden) will be crossing first just to prevent him from trying to steal the glory.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

Astana; Popo. 

But I'll be rooting for Garmin.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Astana for the win. Lance Armstrong sprints to take first place and the yellow perhaps.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

somdoosh said:


> *Columbia* to win, *Murayev* to cross first as a sop to the team sponsors to prove prove that yes, they do care about showcasing Kazakh talent.
> 
> Armstrong won't be happy about it, especially if he's told someone more "neutral" (Popovych, Klöden) will be crossing first just to prevent him from trying to steal the glory.


 Like he would care.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Astana

Contador


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Garmin

Levi L.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

My heart says Garmin, but my brain says Astana.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Astana for the win. Lance first on the line. It keeps the rift myth alive.


----------



## teleposer (Jul 24, 2006)

Astana

Levi , First over line :thumbsup:


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

DZfan14 said:


> My heart says Garmin, but my brain says Astana.


so which one?


----------



## Falling Snow (Apr 2, 2008)

Astana

Contador


----------



## FredBlack (Sep 6, 2006)

Garmin

Contador


----------



## clanger1 (May 4, 2009)

Astana
Lance


----------



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm going with Astana. 1st rider will be Armstrong.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Astana + Lance Armstrong.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*astana*

A Kloden crosses first


----------



## barelfly (Nov 7, 2008)

astana.....lance armstrong


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Garmin


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Garmin.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

Astana, with Lance.

Chad


----------



## kubuqi (Jan 24, 2007)

Astana，Lance cross line first and got yellow again!


----------



## waitforme (Jan 20, 2007)

Columbia + Lance, thanks


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Columbia htc & Alberto Contador, thanks.


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

Columbia wins the stage. Levi crosses first for Astana.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

My <3 wants Columbia or Garman. My mind says Astana, so Astana it will be. Bleh. Lance 1st.


----------



## 04R1000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Astana, Lance in Yellow


----------



## root (Sep 13, 2007)

Lance Armstrong


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

If its not too late, 

Astana and Lance.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

CARP! Too late?

Columbia?


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

damn, figured there would not be a contest today. 

Too late to just pick columbia?


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

It was Kloden wasnt it?


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

So who crossed the line first in Astana? Was that Kloden?

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/96th-tour-de-france-gt/stages/stage-4/photos/78214


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

It looked like it to me but may be wishful thinking since I picked the wrong team and need the bonus points. Looked Levi behind him though so I thought it was Kloden.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Watched it again and it was Kloden. Cool, I need the bonus points.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

gh1 said:


> Watched it again and it was Kloden. Cool, I need the bonus points.


Contador finished first. Towards the end, he switched his champion's jersey with another rider and finished first.

Put me down for my two points please.


----------

